# Top Knot Gel



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi all

I've been thinking about getting some gel for Dakota's top knot-whispy-bits ... the little fly-away bits that never stay up. So I got some today - I haven't purchased gel since the 80's and there are like a million different ones to choose from now!! LOL

Does anyone use gel for top knots? How do you use it? I just rubbed a little between my fingers & just kind of mooshed it on ... her top knot was already up & I didn't want to have to re-do it - I guess it would have been easier to do it before I did the top knot & comb it in?

Does it dry out the coat? I got one that said it 'non-sticky, no residue & no build up' I'm just wondering if anyone has used it for a while have there been any undesirable effects?

Any feedback welcome!? 

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I used human hair gel on Mia once and the next morning she woke up with green eye boogies. I think the hair must have gotten in her eyes and the gel (dried already) must have irratated her eyes. :smpullhair: I haven't tried it again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a top knot gel (I think from CC products). Like you said, I just rub a little bit onto my fingers so I can get Abbey's hair all together. It doesn't do anything to the texture of her hair that I can see - but then I only use it once a week after her bath. I like it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.petedge.com/Pet-Silk-Top-Knot-Gel-PK122.pro

I use this stuff. It does a good job. I rarely use it though..only for flyaway hairs.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

If I can manage to order anything from PetEdge ever again without it costing me the earth to ship, I will absolutely try the Pet Silk gel.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought Wella's Cholesterol last week, since I'd seen it recommended somewhere here for topknots (in a tutorial?)…it is a conditioner, not a gel, so it doesn't keep the hair exactly in place, but it does help with the fly-a-ways, and it _is_ good for their hair. So far I love it. (I'd better, the jar is HUGE, and cost over $12) I bought some gel a while back, but was too chicken to try it on the lambs (Their hair wants to fall forward like the sheep dogs in old cartoons!)…No sooner do I have the girl's hair 'up' in ponies than they start 'washing' their faces with their paws like cats do to get it down! Ugh! It is _easy_ to re-brush their hair with the Cholesterol in there, but is it difficult to re-brush with gel in there?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I really like Cindra gel, the pet silk one is too greasy and doesn't work as well, IMO.

One thing you can try is Aussie Sprunch Spray (I'll assume they have it down under, LOL) The unscented one, unless you want them fruity smelling. It's really good for cementing the flyaways but be careful of breakage because it definitely can cement the hair! I have it in a empty nail polish bottle and use the brush. Or you can just get a dab on a fingertip and smooth it on.

Another thing I've used is brow gel (for human eyebrows) It's got a wand like mascara and you just brush it on!


----------

